# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Shkëlqimi dhe rënia e shokut Nano

## Albo

_Shenim: Artikulli i meposhtem eshte nje analize politike e partise socialiste dhe rolit qe lideri socialist Nano ka luajtur dhe vazhdon te luaje ne te. Ky artikull vjen si pergjigje ndaj kerkesave te disa lexuesve te artikullit te meparshem te autorit te titulluar "Strategjia e institucionalizimit te opozites", per tu njohur me kendveshtrimin e autorit edhe ne lidhje me poziten shqiptare._


Qendrimi qe kryeministri i vendit Fatos Nano mbajti gjate debatit nderkombetar mbi luften ne Irak, ishte shkelqimi i vetem i tij ne keto 13 vjetet e fundit qe ai eshte aktivizuar ne politike. Me ne fund, Nano, krahas thyerrjes se rekordeve te hipjes dhe zbritjes ne PS dhe kryeministri, ne nje kohe shume te shkurter, do te mbahet mend edhe si kryeministri qe i doli krah superfuqise me te madhe te botes ne luften ne Irak. Qendrimi qe kryeministri mbajti mbi Irakun duhet pershendetur, pavaresisht se motivet e tij jane te diskutueshme. Ky qendrim eklipsohet plotesisht nga roli negative qe ka luajtur Nano brenda partise se tij ne keto 12 vjetet e fundit.

*Nano kryetar absolut ne PS*

Eshte gati e paimagjinueshme se si Fatos Nano ka arritur te ulet dhe ngrihet ne krye te PS-se sa here qe i ka dashur qejfi. Gjate viteve te burgut, Nano ishte kryetar i PS. Pas 1997 Nano u ngrit dhe zbriti nga kreu i PS brenda 2 vjetesh, per tu ngjitur serrisht ne krye. Shume pseudo-analiste kete e kane interpretuar si nje "aftesi" e "talent" politik i Nanos, kur e verteta eshte krejtesisht ndryshe. Arsyeja perse Nano arrin qe te beje si te doje ne krye te partise se tij lidhet me faktin se socialistet ende jetojne me mentalitetin e servilizmit komunist. Ajo qe shume analiste konsiderohet "solidaritet socialist", ne te vertete eshte servilizem i trasheguar komunist, ku sherbetoret perulen perpara "te madhit". Dikur ishte Enver Hoxha, pastaj Ramiz Alia, pastaj Fatos Nano, dhe socialistet nuk kane se si te dalin kunder vullnetit te "te Madhit".
Eshte gati e paimagjinueshme se si per 3-4 vjet qe Nano ishte ne burg askush nuk guxoi te ngrihej ne krye te PS-se. Eshte gati e paimagjinueshme se si per 5 vjetet e fundit "freshistet" nuk arriten qe te mposhtin Nanon. Majko, Meta e te gjithe ata qe qendrojne pas tyre nuk arriten qe te ngrihen mbi pozitat e Nanos ne parti, perkundrazi, tashme ata jane asimiluar nga Nano. Nese perpara 2-3 vjetesh PS kish nje shans per ndryshime me perplasjen Nano-Majko, tashme PS eshte ne nje renie te lire fati i se ciles eshte i lidhur me fatin e kryetarit Nano.

*Morali i Nanos eshte morali i PS*

Nje nga arritjet me te medha te kryetarit Nano ne partine e tij eshte fakti se ai tashme i ka veshur moralin e tij gjithe kryesise se partise se tij. Ne 1991-92 italianet formuluan akuza per vjedhje e korrupsion per ish-kryeministrin e atehershem Nano, por pjesa tjeter e kupoles socialiste ishte e pastert nga korrupsioni dhe akuzat e krimit ekonomik. Barra e perbashket ishte trashegimia komuniste e "partise meme" por kjo nuk perbente nje shqetesim te madh sa perben korrupsioni dhe krimi i organizuar sot ne rradhet e socialisteve. Sot, Fatos Nano mund te mburret perpara gjithe shqiptareve se ai "ua mesoi zanatin" edhe Majkos, edhe Metes, edhe Finos, edhe Malajt, edhe Rucit, edhe ish-presidentit apolitik, edhe Klosit e cdo ministri e ministre socialiste ne keto 5 vjetet e fundit. Realiteti brenda kupoles socialiste tashme eshte i tille, ku askush nuk guxon te hapi gojen qe te akuzoje njeri per korrupsion, trafiqe apo lidhje me krimin e organizuar, pasi te gjithe pa perjashtim jane te inkriminuar. Hera e fundit qe Nano guxoi te hedhi akuzat ne kryesine e partise gjate kohes qe Meta ishte kryeminister, te tijet inkriminuan me akuza njeri-tjetrin ne syte e gjithe shqiptareve.

*Nano dhe krimi i organizuar*

Ne keto 5 vjetet e fundit, socialistet shqiptare solidaritetin ideologjik e kane zevendesuar me garen ne ngritjen e perandorise se krimit te organizuar ne Shqiperi. Fale ketyre lidhjeve me krimin kreret socialiste jane kthyer sot ne "padrino" te krimit te organizuar ballkanik dhe nderkombetar. Kjo ka bere qe partia socialiste dhe kreret e saj te shperfytyrohen ne syte e shqiptareve dhe mbare opinionit nderkombetar. Shqiptaret e dine shume mire se nga dalin parate e vilave luksozeve, pallateve shumekateshe, bizneseve qe qeveritaret socialiste "i kane fituar me djerse". Shqiptaret e kane mesuar ne keto 5 vjet se "padrinot" dine edhe te vrasin, edhe te kercenojne.
Ne nje prej intervistave te para qe Nano i ka dhene nje televizioni grek sapo doli nga burgu ne 1997, u shpreh me pak fjale se "... Shqiperia ka per te vuajtur nga krimi i organizuar ne vitet qe do te vine...". Dhe tamam ashtu ndodhi, vecse Nano nuk denjoi tu tregonte shqiptareve qe ne vitin 1997 se do te ishte pikerisht ai qe do ti sillte Shqiperise dhe partise se tij krimin e organizuar. Fale nje solidariteti fanatik komunist te trasheguar, socialistet shqiptare ia mesuan shume shpejt "zanatin" kryetarit te tyre. Sot ata jane po aq te zote "ne zanat" sa kryetari i tyre.

*Nano dhe pushteti*

Nano eshte nje figure politike e deshtuar per faktin e thjeshte se ai eshte zgjedhur 4-5 here kryeminister i vendit dhe ai asnjehere nuk e ka perfunduar mandatin e tij. Mirepo, ne nje parti te mbushur me deshtake, ku te gjithe kane provuar pushtetin pa perjashtim, Nano mburret me faktin se ai ka gjetur rrugen e kolltukut te kryeministrit me shume here se te tjeret. Eshte kjo nje merite e Nanos apo paaftesi qeverisese e partise se tij?
Ne keto 13 vjet, shume analiste te shtypit shqiptar jane munduar te justifikojne deshtimet e qeverisjen e vendit nga socialistet si nje "mungese vullneti" kur ne fakt nuk eshte aspak ashtu. Partia socialiste ka deshtuar plotesisht ne qeverisjen e vendit dhe jo sepse u mungon vullneti, por se u mungon vizioni dhe lidershipi per te ndertuar nje shtet demokratik. Nje prej paradokseve me te medha te realitetit shqiptar eshte se ne shqiptaret presim te ndertojme nje shtet demokratik nga pasardhesit e ish-partise komuniste! Shume prej krereve socialiste nuk njohin as principet demokratike dhe jo me te presesh qe ti zbatojne ato. Sot ne krah te Nanos ulen Edvin Rama, Ilir Meta e te tjere "trima te xha-Nanos" qe ky i fundit i beri kryeministra dhe kryetar bashkish. Duke veshur keta me pushtet, Nano alienizoi te gjithe intelektualet qe deri me dje mund te kishin nje ze ne PS. Partia socialiste eshte tashme ne nje krize te thelle morali pasi kryesia e saj ka distancuar krejtesisht veten nga elektorati shqiptar ne pergjithesi dhe intelektualet ne vecanti.

*Nano dhe elektorati shqiptar*

Elektorati i majte shqiptar perbehet kryesisht nga kontigjenti i njerezve qe u vene per 50 vjet ne sherbim te rregjimit komunist. Pavaresisht se kane kaluar 12 vjet nga rrezimi i komunizmit, ky kontigjent njerezish eshte evoluar shume pak ne mentalitet dhe arsyeja kryesore per kete eshte se lidershipi politik i PS ka qene nje lidership pasiv. Partia Socialiste eshte mbase e vetmja parti, krahas asaj komuniste, qe nuk ka denoncuar krimet e komunizmit dhe kreret e rregjimit te atehershem. Perkundrazi, byroja aktuale ne PS eshte nje trashegimi e paster gjenetike e ish-byrose se vjeter. Ramiz Alia dhe Nexhmije Hoxha konsiderohen ende ne rradhet e socialisteve si "baballare" dhe nuk kane munguar as ne publik intervistat ne media, drekat e darkat me ish-byrone e plakur komuniste.
Ky lloj lidershipi pasiv, ka bere qe Fatos Nano te manipuloje mbeshtetjen e shqiptareve te thjeshte qe votojne per te dhe partine e tij per interesa te ngushta personale qe bien ndesh me interesat tona te perbashketa kombetare. Zgjedhjet e qershorit 2001 perbene mbase precedentin me te rrezikshem per demokracine e brishte shqiptare. Ato zgjedhje treguan fare hapur ne syte e shqiptareve dhe mbare botes qe klika ne pushtet ishte e gatshme te impononte vullnetin e saj mbi vullnetin e votes se shumices se shqiptareve. Vetem ne kete menyre padrinot mund te mbanin pushtetin dhe trafiqet qe jane ngritur mbi trupin e ketij pushteti. Vetem ne kete menyre, padrinot mund te ruajne veten nga drejtesia shqiptare dhe ajo nderkombetare. Ne kete pike Nano dhe gjithe kupola socialiste bene ate qe nuk denjoi te bente as Ramiz Alia, mbajtjen e pushtetit me dhune. 

*Nano dhe faktori nderkombetar*

Ardhja e socialisteve ne pushtet ne menyre ilegjitime ne 1997 u atribohet mbi te gjitha ndihmes se qeverise greke dhe ish-rregjimit te Sllobodan Milloshevic. Jo me kot Nano ua shperbleu 100 here kete ndihme duke shitur interesat ekonomike strategjike te Shqiperise kompanive greke dhe jo me kot Nano gjate konfliktit ne Kosove u tregoi shqiptareve nga Kosova se kryeqyteti i tyre eshte Beogradi. Duke perfituar nga status-quo qe mbreteron ne Ballkan qe prej 1997, socialistet kane qendruar ne pushtet per te vetmen arsye se nderkombetaret nuk jane ende gati te faktorizojne serrisht shtetin shqiptar pa adresuar me pare statusin e Kosoves dhe konfliktin e interesave ne Maqedoni. Kete jetegjatesi ne pushtet socialistet jane mundur ta shesin ne syte e shqiptareve si nje "mbeshtetje nderkombetare", kur ne fakt nuk eshte aspak ashtu.
Socialistet e kane humbur pushtetin qe me zgjedhjet e qershorit 2001. Ndersa komuniteti nderkombetar llogariste kthimin e legjitimitetit ne Shqiperi me ato zgjedhje, socialistet nga ana e tyre zgjodhen manipulimin e tyre ne menyren me te hapur dhe me te frikshme. Kjo beri qe PS te paguante haracin politik me rrezimin e Metes dhe me izolimin e tyre nga qeverite e bashkimit Europian dhe SHBA. Vullneti i krimit politik mund ti imponohet shqiptareve por jo Perendimit. Bashkimi Europian ushtroi presionin e tij mbi Nanon dhe partine e tij dhe keta te fundit pranuan dorezimin e paprecedent te pushtetit me zgjedhjen e presidentit Mojsiu, rrezimin e kryeprotektorit te krimit Rakipi dhe perkushtimin per ndryshime ne ligjin per zgjedhjet. Sot Fatos Nano eshte kryeministri me i izoluar ne Europe qe ka kohe te beje edhe vizita private ne Egjipt e Greqi, pasi askush nga homologet e tij Perendimore nuk kujtohet te ftoje per vizite Nanon.
Izolimi i Fatos Nanos do te thote izolim i partise socialiste dhe i vete Shqiperise. Aktualisht, presidenti Moisiu gezon mbeshtetjen dhe mirebesimin nderkombetar si e vetmia figure shqiptare qe garanton vazhdimesine e reformave demokratike ne vend, dhe luften ndaj krimit te organizuar. Teksa presidenti Moisiu ka nje axhende te ngjeshur me vizita dhe ftesa nderkombetare, Fatos Nano ka vetem lluksin e udhetimit drejt atdheut grek.

*Shkelqimi i shokut Nano*

Sic e zura ne goje edhe ne hapjen e ketij shkrimi, shkelqimi i vetem i shokut Nano ne keto 13 vjet qe merr pjese ne politiken shqiptare, ishte momenti kur ai mbeshteti qendrimin amerikan ne Irak. Ky qendrim i kryeministrit Nano duhet pershendetur pavaresisht se motivet e tij ishin te qarta dhe personale. Fatos Nano enderronte se nese hiqej me katolik se Papa i Romes duke mbeshtetur pa rezerva qendrimin amerikan karshi atij franko-gjerman, Washingtoni do ti jepte me ne fund nje note kaluese atij dhe partise se tij. Por mbeshtetja amerikane nuk u materializuar per Fatos Nanon dhe enderra e tij per te vizituar Washingtonin, vazhdon te ngelet enderr. Fatos Nano eshte mbase i vetmi kryeminister ne Europen Lindore qe nuk ka vizituar ende Shtepine e Bardhe edhe pse ka qene disa here ne krye te ekzekutivit shqiptar dhe partise socialiste.
Ajo qe Nano dhe partia e tij nuk arrin te kuptoje eshte se Washingtoni nuk mbeshtet individe por procesin e reformave demokratike ne vend. Per aq kohe sa mbeshtetja e krimit dhe korrupsionit do te jene ne krye te axhendes se qeverive socialiste, amerikanet jo vetem qe nuk do te mbeshtesin qeverine socialiste por do ta izolojne dhe akuzojne ate hapur sic kane bere ne raportet e tyre keto 2 vjetet e fundit. Amerikanet do te ndihmojne popullin shqiptar qe manifestoi ndjenja te verteta miqesie duke mos dale ne rruge te protestoje sic beri pjesa tjeter e Europes dhe fqinjet tane Ballkanike.
Ne fakt, shqiptaret duhet te falenderojme Fatos Nanon per mbeshtetjen e luftes ne Irak, pasi me kete gjest amerikanet me perfundimin e luftes ne Irak do te vezhgojne nga afer te gjitha zhvillimet ne Shqiperi e Ballkan. Teksa ushtaret amerikane po luftojne nje lufte ne Bagdat, perpiluesit e politikave te jashtme ne Washington po rikonfigurojne interesat amerikane ne mbare Europen. Te gjitha ato shtete qe nuk justifikuan ndihmen historike amerikane per konfliktin ne Irak, do te mbajne pergjegjesi per qendrimet e tyre. Ne rajonin tone ku Turqia demtoi planin e luftes amerikan, greket dolen ne rruge te protestonin duke djegur flamure amerikane dhe Serbia ishte shteti aleat i Sadam Husein, interesat amerikane do te kanalizohen ne Shqiperi, Maqedoni dhe Bullgari, vende mbeshtetese te luftes. Ky perben nje shans historik per interesat tona kombetare ne Ballkan.
Por teksa shqiptaret kane arsye per te qene optimiste per nje materializim te ndihmes amerikane, Nano e kompani duket se e kane kuptuar gabimin ne llogaritjet e tyre. Raportet e njepasnjeshme te institucioneve nderkombetare i japin shuplaka qeverise Nano dhe ambasadori amerikan ne Tirane ka disa jave qe i ka zhveshur dorezat e veta diplomatike. Presioni per lufte ndaj krimit te organizuar qe vjen nga te gjitha anet per qeverine Nano, por vecanerisht nga Roma dhe Washingtoni, ka bere qe klanet socialiste te fillojne "te pastrojne" gjurmet e tyre duke asgjesuar bashkepuntoret e tyre ne krim. Kjo ka krijuar nje situate te ndere brenda llojit socialist.

*Renia e shokut Nano*

Keto ditet e fundit, lideri socialist eshte kthyer ne identitet duke shfaqur sindromin "Edi Rama" ku "politika" e vetme dhe e mire eshte ajo "anti-Berisha". Ashtu si Sadam Husein dhe klika e tij ende besojne se mund ta mbajne ende pushtetin, edhe Nano e kompani mendojne se mund te bejne te njejten gje. Ashtu si fati i Husein eshte i sigurt, po aq i sigurt do te jete edhe fati i socialisteve qe mundohen te mbajne ate pushtet qe kane 2 vjet qe e kane humbur. Vete kampi socialist ka humbur tashme besimin tek Nano dhe Nano ne kete pike eshte i vetem kunder te gjitheve. Rreth tij jane mbledhur te gjithe ata qe e kane lidhur fatin e tyre me fatin e Nanos.
Opozita shqiptare eshte e fundit ne listen e shqetesimeve per Nanon pasi mbi te do te bien kercenimet e drejtesise dhe mediave italiane, kerkesave te perseritura te institucioneve nderkombetare, akuzat e ambasadoreve te akredituar ne Tirane, lufta per pushtet brenda partise socialiste. Ne situaten e krijuar, lufta brenda partise socialiste do te ashpersohet si asnjehere tjeter pasi imuniteti politik eshte e vetmia shprese per shume socialiste te inkriminuar dhe te korruptuar. E thene me fjale te tjera, ajo koke qe do te dali ne krye te PS, do te jete edhe koka qe do te kete shanset me te medha te mbijeteses ne te ardhmen. Politika per socialistet perben nje imunitet nga drejtesia.
Shanset qe Fatos Nano te mbijetoje ne krye te PS kesaj rradhe jane shume te vogla. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe me largimin e Nanos nga kreu i PS problemet e kesaj partie do te gjejne zgjidhje sa hap e mbyll syte. Perkundrazi, Nano vazhdon te jete kryeminister dhe kryetar i partise socialiste per te vetmen arsye se nuk ka dale nje lider me moralin e pastert dhe vizionin e qarte qe te sfidoje kreun e PS. Largimi i Nanos nga kreu i ekzekutivit dhe i partise se tij, do ti hapi driten jeshile ringritjes se opozites shqiptare ne pushtet, por do te pllakosi ne krize partine socialiste dhe gjithe te majten shqiptare. Pastrimi i PS nga morali Nanoist eshte nje sipermarrje po aq titanike sa distanicimi i kesaj partie nga 50 vjet trashegimie komuniste.

*Epilog*

Kriza e vazhduar qe po perjeton partia socialiste eshte burimi i krizes qe ka pushtuar gjithe Shqiperine. Per aq kohe sa socialistet nuk do te kthejne legjitimitetin brenda partise se tyre, nuk mund te presesh qe ata te tregojne pergjegjshmerine e duhur qeverisese perpara elektoratit shqiptar. Perpara se socialistet te zgjidhin krizen shqiptare, ata bejne mire te zgjidhin krizen e moralit brenda partise se tyre.
Shqiperia dhe shqiptare meritojne nje sistem politik te pastert dhe te rregulluar qarte me ligj ku krimi i organizuar dhe korrupsioni nuk jane force shtytese e tij. Ne kete sistem politik, shqiptaret kane nevoje per perfaqesimin e denje te bindjeve te majta dhe te djathta duke respektuar voten e cdo shqiptari. Vetem atehere kur politika shqiptaret do te mesoje te perulet perpara pushtetit te votes se sovranit popull, Shqiperia do te jete ne gjendje qe ti kthehet legjitimitetit dhe progresit.

Ilirjan Papa
7 Prill, 2003

----------


## Toronto

Albo e di si eshte Kthyer Partia Socialiste me mire se kushdo..sepse ashtu eshte Kthyer edhe Forumi jot i tipit Nanoiste

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Titulli i huazuar nga Balzaku duhej te kishte mbetur si eshte ne  origjinal "SHKELQIMI DHE MJERIMI I KURTIZANEVE" sepse Fatos Thanas Nano eshte nje nder kurtizanet politike me te ndyra te kohes se sotme nje "zoombie" e kohes se diktatures edhe nje mallkim mbi shqiptaret te cilet duan djallit t'ia mveshin cilesite e shenjtorit!Djalli ia marrte shpirtin ketij e shume tjereve ne ate parti se jane si semundje e cila po perhapet me bekimin e Janullatosit grek!

----------


## Vinny_T

Nano me sistemin e tij do te te rrezohet kur ne Shqiperi te kete nje alternative te besuashme per popullin, per komunitetin nderkombetar. Perndryshe fatkeqesia jone do te vazhdoje gjate pasi nuk jemi shquar ndonjehere per popull revolucjonar, perkundrazi ne jemi ne gjendje te presim deri sa te na pine dhe piken e fundit te gjakut vetem te jetojme!
Eshte çeshtje mentaliteti dhe kulture dhe per kete ma do mendja qe dhe ky brez mund te bej ndonje ndryshim thelbesor.
Megjithate tranzicjoni eshte i gjat e i veshtire dhe ne kete ben pjese dhe ndryshimi i mentalitetit te popullit dhe rrjedhimisht i menyres se ushtruarit te politikes ne Shqiperi.

----------


## ornament

Andrra titulli nuk eshte huazuar nga Balzaku (Iliri s'ma ha mendja te ket pas kohe ta lexoje ate) por ka mundesi nga nje liber satirik shume i njohur i Dritero Agollit, "Shkelqimi dhe renia e shokut Zylo".

Vinny i ke gabim ato konkluzionet e tua per popullin shqiptar. Ne jemi njerez individual, kjo ben qe problemet kolektive te shoqerise me te cilat merret politika e nje vendi pak na stimulojne e eksitojne. Thelle-thelle NE nuk presim gje nga QEVERIA, e as nga ministrat e saj, sepse secili nga ne po te ishte ne vend te tyre s'do mendonte veçse per veten.
Kjo sjedh ate qe per permbysjen ose marrjen e pushtetit nga nje individ ose grup i caktuar duhen zgjedhur momente te VEÇANTA, fare te rradha, ndryshe shancet i ke fare te pakta.
PS e kapi me zgjuarsi situaten e krijuar, rrenimet financjare ne popull te krijuara nga shoqerite piramidale te kohes se Sales.
Tani duhet qe dhe Sala te kapi nje RAST te ngjashem per te rimarre pushtetin. Por batuta tregon qe: "s'bi dy here daci ne kos".

----------


## huggos

> _Nano me sistemin e tij do te te rrezohet kur ne Shqiperi te kete nje alternative te besueshme per popullin.._




... që sigurisht nuk mund të jetë asnjëra nga partitë (gabimisht) egzistuese ...

Personalisht e konsideroj diçka më humë se fatkeqsi, faktin se shumë përpiqen të jenë ndjekës "të çmendur" të njërit apo tjetrit grup... 

Jam i sigurtë se ne mes të këtij boshllëku do të dalë dikush që do të dijë të shfrytëzojë rastin...

----------


## manoklla

Shume artikull i dobet. E para duket qarte se autori kompromenton veten kur niset nga pozicione te djathta. Cfare e dobeson analizen eshte fakti se behet jo nga nje pozicion i pavarur i cili i shton besueshmerine  permbajtjes po dhe se autori gati gati perpiqet ti mbushe  mendjen vetes se ka te drejte para se tia mbushe lexuesit,  ai do te donte te ishte sic shprehet vete pa qene i sigurt se ne te vertete cthote ai eshte fakt.  Ndersa ato pak fakte paraqiten nen deshiren per te qene te tille para se te percohen tek lexuesi. Humba kot 5 minuta.
Kam shume vende ku e kap autorin por me qe kam aq shume sia vlen te debatosh fare atehere. Vetem nje fakt permend: Fakti qe PS ka 6 vjet ne pushtete duket se do i beje edhe nja 6 te tjere tregon se Nano ia ka arritu ti mbushe mendjen shumices shqiptare te votoje per te. Manipulime e stermanipulime jane dokrra. Politikani i mire/i keq vleresohet nga jetegjatesia ne pushtet.

----------


## Albo

Andrra e Jetes, per titullin kisha parasysh Zylon e Agollit, meqe rimon me Nanon.




> Nano me sistemin e tij do te te rrezohet kur ne Shqiperi te kete nje alternative te besuashme per popullin, per komunitetin nderkombetar.


Nano do te rrezohet atehere kur intelektualet shqiptare do te thone fjalen e tyre per problemet e vendit. Heshtja e intelektualeve eshte vrasese per popullin e thjeshte dhe muzike per veshet e Nanos dhe kallepit te tij. Nuk mund te akuzosh nje shqiptar qe nuk e ka patur fatin te studioje, jetoje e punoje ne Perendim per gjendjen e vendit pasi ai eshte skllav i realitetit qe jeton. Barra e pergjegjesise bie mbi ata shqiptare qe dine te bejne krahasimin e Shqiperise me boten e qyteteruar dhe i kane te gjitha mundesite per te sjelle ndryshim.

Nano dhe PS kane 2 vjet qe e kane humbur pushtetin politik ne vend. Po te ishin ne pushtet, nuk do te zgjidhnin nje president nga rradhet e opozites dhe nuk do te permbushnin 1 per 1 kerkesat e opozites (nen presionin nderkombetar) per shkarkimin dhe  hetimin e kryepokurorit Rakipi, shefit te SHISH Klosi, kryetarit te bashkise Rama. Qeveria Nano ka vdekur qe nga krijimi i saj, tani pritet vetem te publikohet dita e varrimit. Nano i hodhi te gjitha "kokat e turkut" brenda partise se tij ne shkembim te pak muajve jete si kryeminister. Tani nuk i ka ngelur me asgje dhe krahas opozites ne rruge i duhet te ruhet edhe nga opozita brenda partise se tij.

Manoklla, analizat nuk shkruhen "per te mbushur mendjet lexuesit" por per te deklaruar faktet dhe bere lidhjen e tyre. Edhe Berlusconi dha doreheqjen dhe ndenji 6 vjet ne opozite teksa ekstremi i majte italian nderroi 3-4 qeveri. Rikthimi i tij ne pushtet ishte historik, pasi fitoi shumicen e te dyja dhomave qe i lejon atij perfundimin e mandatit 4 vjecar. Sa per "jetegjatesine e pushtetit", edhe Sadam Husein ka 25 vjet ne pushtet, por sot nuk gjen vrime miu ku te futet.

----------


## Fiori

> ... që sigurisht nuk mund të jetë asnjëra nga partitë (gabimisht) egzistuese ...
> 
> Personalisht e konsideroj diçka më shumë se fatkeqsi, faktin se shumë përpiqen të jenë ndjekës "të çmendur" të njërit apo tjetrit grup... 
> 
> Jam i sigurtë se ne mes të këtij boshllëku do të dalë dikush që do të dijë të shfrytëzojë rastin...



huggos jam më shumë se dakord me këtë opinion. Madje mendoj se ky është shkaku pse në Shqipëri duket kaq shumë i vështirë/ i pa imagjinuar krijimi i një sistemi të ri, epoke te re ; njëkohësisht arsyeja përse qëndrimi në vënd numëro "na" duket kaq normal. 

Në lidhje me artikullin, besoj se një njëri që nuk di të jetë baba dhe shtyllë në shtëpinë e tij, nuk ka se si të jetë kurrë shtyllë për një popull. Fjalët e tjera në lidhje me të janë humbje kohe!

----------


## drini_në_TR

*I Bukur shkrimi Albo!* 

... shpresoj që koha të vij shpejt për një ndryshim të mirë të udhëheqjes në Shqipëri. Megjithëse unë anoj nga ana socialiste, mesa lexoj në shtyp (sepse jam edhe larg Shqipërisë), qeveria që ka dal pas zgjedhjeve të fundit më duket si një djath kaçkavall i krimbur përbrënda. Aq shumë është shpuar sa nuk peshon më nga mungesa e brumit. Është vërtetë një trishtim sesi politikanët aty zihen më shumë sesa punojnë. Në krahun tjetër, opozita poprap ngelet pa një alternativë të qartë, ose pa një organizim më të përparuar. Mbaj mënd shkrimin e Brarit për PDnë: edhe atë gazetë që ka në internet (RD) nuk ka fuqi që ta axhornoj ashtu si gazetat e majta... ky është një trishtim  :i ngrysur: . 
Besoj se në Shqipëri duhet të ndodh një reformë tjetër, më e ndryshme që s'ka ndodhur me të vërtetë gjatë këtyre 12 viteve të demokracisë. Është reforma institucionale e drejtësisë ajo që ka ngelur më mbrapa. Unë mendoj se kur institucioni i Prokurorisë të jetë edhe më i fuqishëm, edhe më gjallë, edhe më i pavaruar, të gjitha llojet e partive politike do të punojnë më mirë. Besoj se në mynyrë që të kemi parti me më shumë alternativa dhe programe, duhet që Prokuroria dhe Institucioni i Drejtësisë të jetë kontrolluesi i veprimeve të të gjitha partive. Ajo të jetë në gjëndje t'i qëlloj vetë me natyrshmërinë e gjallesës së saj të gjithë ata politikanë që abuzojnë me pushtetin, por edhe me partitë e tyre. 
Nuk i di hapat sesi do të shkojnë, por opinioni im ngelet tek ajo rëndësia dhe pandryshmëria e Qeverisë së Tretë: nuk besoj se parti politike për të qënë do të ekzistojnë ndonjë herë pa qënë pranija e gjyqtarit midis tyre... si tek fusha e futbollit, loja do të kthehej në zënie, ose në sherr për papajtueshmërië e lojtarëve për veprimet që ndodhin. Vërtetë, mund të ndodh që një forcë politike në Shqipëri të jetë pothuajse tërësisht e ndershme, por dyshoj se po t'mos kishte poprap Qeverinë e Tretë, kur të vinte në pushtet do të fillonte të abuzonte... është në natyrën e njeriut kjo gjë, edhe Freud-i e tha këtë veti. Për mua nuk ka rëndësi se kush vjen në pushtet. Qeveria më e mirë është ajo që rifreskohet me turnet që marrin parti të ndryshme, ndaj shpresoj se megjithë bindjet e mija politike (jam gjithnjë për më të mirin), në pushtet të vij partia ose forca që mund të drejtoj më mirë.

Megjithëse unë ngelem gjithnjë tek këto dy fjalë "Institucioni i Drejtësisë", sinqerisht si Drin nuk besoj se Shqipëria do të përparoj dot pa u fuqizuar dhe pa lindur si gjallesë e gjallë dhe e pavarur Institucioni i Prokurorisë, pra gjithaçka që ka të bëj me Institucionin e Drejtësisë. Unë nuk harri të shoh dot një alternativë tjetër, megjithëse shpresoj që gjithçka të rregullohet, pa ardhur në pushtet Qeveria e Tretë. Po bëhem bajat edhe unë  :buzeqeshje:  , por ky besim është aq i fortë tek unë saqë e besoj vërtetë se çelsi i ndryshimeve ndodhet i fshehur në herësirën e Drejtësisë së fundosur nëntokë.

Duhet veçse të ndihmojmë ardhjen e saj në pushtetë që të kemi partitë që vërtetë do t'i ndryshojnë gjërat në Shqipëri. 

drini.

----------


## ornament

Fiori ti nxitohesh ne perfundime. Divorci eshte nje proçes demokratik dhe s'ka lidhje fare me "baba i mire" ose "baba i keq". Divorci eshte vetem nje RIFILLIM, asgje tjeter.
Nano kur ra ne burg, u katandis keq shpirterisht e moralisht. Gruaja qe kishte filloi t'ja dridhte me te tjere, dmth ne ket kohe ajo s'ruhej me, por e dridhte hapur.
Nano filloi ta urrente, ishte kjo urrejtje qe e beri perseri njeri, i ringjalli ambicjen e vjeter duke i dhene forca te reja.
Duke dashur ti tregonte asaj burrerine e tij, ai rifilloj me kurajo nga e para. Vetem URREJTA per nje FEMER mund te te shtyje te zhvendosesh male. Martesa me ate gocen e re, ishte konsakrimi i kesaj "rilindjeje" te tij.
Per te pasur nje ide me te qarte mbi keto momente te keshilloj te shohesh filmin e polakut Krislowski: "Trois Couleurs. Bleu/Blanc/Rouge" nje kryeveper kinematografike.

----------


## |-|e|\|a

> Shume pseudo-analiste kete e kane interpretuar si nje "aftesi" e "talent" politik i Nanos, kur e verteta eshte krejtesisht ndryshe. Arsyeja perse Nano arrin qe te beje si te doje ne krye te partise se tij lidhet me faktin se socialistet ende jetojne me mentalitetin e servilizmit komunist. 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Eshte gati e paimagjinueshme se si per 3-4 vjet qe Nano ishte ne burg askush nuk guxoi te ngrihej ne krye te PS-se. Eshte gati e paimagjinueshme se si per 5 vjetet e fundit "freshistet" nuk arriten qe te mposhtin Nanon. Majko, Meta e te gjithe ata qe qendrojne pas tyre nuk arriten qe te ngrihen mbi pozitat e Nanos ne parti, perkundrazi, tashme ata jane asimiluar nga Nano. Nese perpara 2-3 vjetesh PS kish nje shans per ndryshime me perplasjen Nano-Majko, tashme PS eshte ne nje renie te lire fati i se ciles eshte i lidhur me fatin e kryetarit Nano.



(Si paranteze do thoja qe nuk e ndjek "me mish e shpirt" politiken shqiptare, por e ndjek aq sa per "kulture te pergjithshme" ose drejt me thene per " humor te pergjithshem" pasi dihet qe fytyrat e tyre kane pigment humori i cili kryesisht eshte i fituar dhe jo i lindur.)

Per te gjykuar mbi "aftesine" apo "talentin" e te qenit gjithmone ne krye te Nanos mua me duket krejt  e pabaze te behet binjakezimi  i ketij pohimi _me faktin se socialistet ende jetojne me mentalitetin e servilizmit komunist_
(* pra talent apo natyrshmeri rrjedhshmerie e qeverisjes ne PS??*) 

E pabesueshme kjo kur mendon qe Nanoja ishte krejt i vetem ( i ndjekur nga Koci, Cecoja e nga dikush tjeter)
 kur startoi takimet me bazen ne lufte te hapur (gjoja) me korrupsionin qe kishte zaptuar per se brendshmi PS, e me pas krejt i vetem beri te mundur doreheqjen e Metes ( e emeruar kjo nga Meta si "miresi" e tij per mos lene vendin pre te konflikteve te ps-se),

e pamundur kjo te besohet kur Nanoja serish i vetem ( pa permendur mbeshtetjen ne minorance qe kishte sepse carja mes dy grupeve gjithnje sa vinte e thellohej) arriti te mbante vendin var perreth 14 dite derisa  u ra dakort qe kryeminister te ishte Majko, ( i cili tashme i vuri kemben "grindjeve" te vjetra me Meten, te shkaktuara gjithnje nga lojrat dinake te Nanos)

e pamundur te besosh per nje bashkepunim "freshistesh" pra te tipit Majko- Meta kundrejt Nanos, kur serish Meta me dinakerite e Nanos arrin e i merr pushtetin Majkos, mgjse historia perseritet dhe ai eshte i detyruar serish per shkak te Nanos te paraqese si kandidaturen me te mundshme Majkon...

( mos harrojme qe eshte politikani i vetem qe ka kaluar me se bukri dhe krizen familjare pa intervenime te tepruara te gazetareve, mgjse egziston ideja per nje "shfrytezim" te jetes private per te larguar vemendjen nga ajo cka po gatuante "shti miell e shti uje" ne politiken shqiptare)

sinqerisht (mgjse nuk i bie shume mbrapa shtypit) me duket foshnjore si ide, une thjesht besoj ne * ne dinakerine* e Nanos si individ, fatkeqesisht ( ndoshta dhe miresisht) nuk shihet tek Berisha si lider i krahut tjeter.

Huggos 
thua qe shpetimi do jete vec nji force e 3-te politike, gje qe mua nuk me bind mjaftueshem, pasi te gjithe personat qe e kane ndjek nga afer ne politiken shqiptare ketyre 13-vjet pak a shume jane pozicionuar ne parti specifike gjithnje ne perputhje me pikpamjet e tyre dhe per rrjedhoje vetvendosja e tyre ketu apo diku tjeter ka bere te mundur qe politika shqiptare te perqendrohet ose te lakohet perreth 2 forcave me te medha pra PS & PD,....zgjidhja do vi po nga njera prej ketyre, shpresojme qe Pd ti kete bere planet me hanxhine nese fiton zgjedhjet e rradhes...

P.S
Drini
une nuk kam shume njohuri dhe nga puna e baxhove por vec di dicka qe te tere ata qe merren me kete pune pohojne se djathi me bira pra ai qe ka krimba eshte me i shijshem ( kot per njohuri ta thashe pa vene paralele me konteksin e asaj cka ke dashur te thuash)

ornament,
dakort me fillimin e postimit tend te fundit por nje nate dimri larg me vazhdimin e tij.
( aman o burre i dheut kur doli ky versioni i ri per tradhti te mundshme te Rexhines)

----------


## Fiori

Gruaja e nje burri me karakter qe di te mbaje familje e shtet nuk "ja dredh" njeriu aq lehte, ornament! Cfare burri eshte ai kur ja dredh dhe gruaja e tij e nuk ka force te qeverise nje familje?! Te kuptoj ku e ke fjalen ti, nuk i ndriti me gruan e pare, ku i dihet do dale mire me kete te dyten qe nuk do ja dredh - nuk i ndriti heren e pare ne krye, ndoshta i ndrin te dyten, te treten e me rradhe. Kete pune kemi ne, te presim sa te piqen e burrerohen drejtuesit e shtetit.


Nuk po hyj ne analiza te gjata pasi sic e thashe me duket humbje kohe, te flasesh hollesisht per njerez te djegur!

----------


## ornament

fiori, ja drodhi s'ja drodhi ai eshte problemi atyre te dyve, s'eshte toni. Une e kisha fjalen, ketu, nuk eshte argument SERIOZ per te percaktuar vlerat e nje personi, divorci, a kupton!

----------


## Fiori

Nuk e di ku je rritur ti ornament, por familja (sidomos ne raste te tilla) thote shume, dhe eshte *shume serioze* qe njerez te shthurur pa baze, pa bese, pa familje te drejtojne nje popull te tere.

----------


## Albo

|-|e|\|a, qe te marresh pergjigjen qe kerkon, mundohu te gjesh nje parti tjeter ne bote qe e ka kryetarin ne burg per 4 vjet dhe partine e lene pa kryetar. Ato grupime politike qe rrine 4 vjet pa kryetar nuk jane parti politike por kopsht zoollogjik. Ky fakt nuk flet per merite te Nanos nga burgu, por per mungese lidershipi dhe vizioni brenda kupoles socialiste.

Persa i perket "dinakerise" ne politike,  ajo vleresohet vetem nga shqiptaret qe nuk marrin vesh nga politika. Ne politike nuk ka as "lojra" dhe as "dinakeri" ka strategji dhe llogaritje.  Eshte kjo arsyeja qe ne Shqiperi nuk behet politike pasi perpara se te besh politike te gjithe palet duhet te njohin dhe respektojne rregullat e lojes. Po nuk respektove rregullat e lojes, nuk respekton as sportdashesit(sovranin popull) per te cilet luhet loja.

----------


## ganoid

Albo Ne analizen tende ti na tregon (ne fakt snna tregon asgje se e dime te gjithe )qe Nano qenka kot. Kete e ka mesuar tashme edhe shoku i dhomes time i cili me pyt gjithmon se clexoj.

Pra merresh me masen e kotesise se Nanos.
Pse nuk jep nje alternative, me mire. Te siguroj qe do vlersohej me shume.

Nano i ka punet ne vije mo vella. Atij si mungon gje. Ka nje nuse te cilit ja kane zili te gjithe burrat (sidomos ata beqaret e PD) ka nje pozite NJESHI ne politiken shqiptare dhe qejfin e ben qejf. 
Nje gje po te them. Po vazhduat keshtu Ti , Berisha e te tjere si puna juaj, ska per te levize Nano andeja.

Ai malsori bajraktar mos te na caje by_then derr derr pasi ka ik  koha e kryengritjeve dhe te tilla sdo kete po ti vihet punes dhe te perpiloje alternativen e vet po do vota.
Mos leni nam duke sha Nanon se u bete bajat. Ti flet nga guri me vere dhe gjendjen ne Shqiperi e ndjek nga gazetat, por ne Shqiperi jane lodh dhe sa here qe del Berisha ne TV thone ja filloi ky tani te na caje koken. Ato qe thote sjane gje tjeter vecse nje vjershe e mesuar nga nje kopeshtar qe e thote sa here qe ja kerkon mesuesja.

E kush merr guximin tja japi shtetin nje kopeshtari te tille?!

----------


## Enri

Mariglennora
Kur lexova para disa castesh artikullin e Albos, deshiroja pikerisht ti shtroja te njejtat pyetje dhe problematike me kete qe the ti.
Cila do te ishte alternativa? Se kush eshte Nano te gjite e dime. Po ashtu dhe Berisha. Sigurisht qe alternativa s'mund te jete asnje nga partite egzistuese, sepse te gjithe jane te mbytur ne flliqesire deri ne gryke. Shqiptaret jane te lodhur, s'merren me me politikanet-humoristet shqiptare. Shohin mos gjejne ndonje pune te mbushin barkun, se barku s'mbushet me fjale.

Te flasesh nga larg eshte teper e thjeshte. Te jesh ne Shqiperi dhe te mallkosh vendin tend eshte teper e veshtire, por eshte gjeja qe te gjithe Shqiptaret thone qe te jemi realiste!

----------


## |-|e|\|a

Albo, ne paragrafin e I-re 
mundohesh qe mangesite e PS-se (mungese lidershipi, te pakten sic e koncepton) t`i emerosh si mangesi PERSONALE te Nanos si figure, gje qe nuk ka sens per mua.
Mgjte natyrshem me vjen te te pyes;
Per ty mungesa FIZIKE e nje lideri partie, te ben te shumezosh me ZERO prezencen e tij dhe te konkludosh me pas per nje lidership fiktiv te saj?
(per punen e vizionit te kupoles socialise me kujton ato "Vizionet 2000" qe krijonte Sala  me BAZEN ne pallatin e kongreseve, ku qellimi final i bazes ishte vec harakopja)

Nano qe vertet 4 vjet ne burg, por nuk i hyri asnje "gozhde ne kembe", postin e liderit nuk e humbi por edhe 80 miljonet e demshperblimit i futi ne xhep apo jo?
( dinakeri apo llogaritje pak rendesi ka per mua, sinqerisht)

Ne Bruksel serish, plani ishte qe te kopanisej ne DRU Nano, dhe ra viktime Paskal Milo . ( kishin qene ne tavoline te 2 konceptimi me i shpejte i situates nga ane e Nanos e beri te dale pa u lagur.
( dinakeri apo llogaritje llogarije, mua serish aq me ben)

Pra emertimet qe mund ti aderohen Nanos jane ne baze te preferencave personale. ( per mua mbetet skile e vjeter me nuhatje te forte)


per paragrafin e II-te
nuk di si e perkufizon ti shprehjen "te marresh vesh nga politika"

-merr vesh nga ajo a.t.h kur e perdor si mjet jetese ( me mire luksi me thene), pra firmos diku per brockullat qe thua pergjate nje muaji?
-apo kur e ndjek nga larg si spektator?(profesion papagese mbarekombetar shqiptar  ky i fundit)

e me pas ne vazhdim me duket sikur kryekeput bie brenda komplet gjate levrimit qe i ke bere termit "loje".



( mgjte shpresoj ne ndryshime THELLesore dhe THELBesore nese Sales i jepet serish mundesia, e te mendosh bejme fjale per MUNDESI ne kurriz te "sovranit populli")

----------


## Albo

E keni lexuar artikullin, por nuk keni kapur thelbin e tij. Nese ju nuk e shikoni 1 here me vlere te shkruash per Nanon, une nuk e shoh 100 here, por fakti qe une vura ne qender te shkrimit tim Nanon, lidhet me faktin se ne PS duhet ti flasesh deres qe te degjoje dritarja. Duke vene ne qender te shkrimit Nanon dhe realitetin perreth tij, une nuk pres te preket ne seder Nano nga shkrimi por ata shqiptare qe kane bindje te majta te sinqerta, qe nuk e pranojne moralin Nanoist si moral te se majtes shqiptare. Jo te gjithe socialistet jane bastarde dhe pa bindje, por koka e peshkut socialist eshte prishur dhe ka marre ere me kohe.

Me lart ju kerkoni qe te lexoni edhe nje strategji ndryshe per PS dhe keni shume te drejte. Une e kam bere nje gje te tille 2-3 vjet me pare ne momentet me kyce te perplasjeve Nano-Majko dhe Nano-Meta. Sot, une nuk besoj se ne PS ka shprese per ndryshime pozitive nga brenda, per arsyen e thjeshte se Majko, Meta e kompani jane po aq te implikuar ne trafiqe sa edhe Nano. Jo me kot une kete e kam cituar me siper si arritja me e madhe e Nanos, qe i ka bere te gjithe kreret socialiste si vetia. Morali i tyre dhe morali i gjithe PS eshte pikerisht morali i Nanos.

Sinqerisht, me ate sy qe i shoh une gjerat, shpresa e vetem e socialisteve eshte nderhyrja e drejtesise shqiptare per denimin e te gjithe atyre krereve te implikuar ne krim. Gangrena ne gjymtyret e PS jane te pasherrueshme ne kete pike. Ky eshte mendimi im dhe eshte kjo arsyeja perse une ndryshimet pozitive ne PS nuk i shoh se shpejti dhe as brenda kupoles socialiste, por ne bazen e elektoratit te tyre.

P.S Ata qe jetojne larg realitetit shqiptar e shikojne dhe analizojne me mire situaten ne vend, pasi une nuk jam skllav i realitetit shqiptar. Ai lloj realiteti te asimilon shume shpejt nese jeton ne te per nje kohe relativisht te shkurter.

----------

